# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [How To] Have an icon to show a specific skill cooldown at left side of player? ex: Epiphany

## serlev

I opened a new topic for my request but couldnt erase this old one  :Frown:  
Sorry ...

----------

